# Delta silver elite



## cindi (Jan 1, 2011)

For the first time I have actually reached elite status on an airline.   

I know I am at the bottom of the elite barrel, but I still am pleased.  

I am wondering how the first class upgrade thing works.  It says on the website that you can clear status to first class starting 24 hours and even uo to at the gate.  My question is, how do you know if you did get an upgrade to first class? 

I always see people checking in with the agents at the various gates and have often wondered just what they were doing.  Is that what they are doing? Checking to see if they were upgraded?

And I also read somewhere about being a certain number on the upgrade list.  How do you find out that info?

I have a lot to learn, for sure.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 1, 2011)

At that level (and especially with Delta) I wouldn't expect many upgrades.  Your biggest benefit will be the free checked bags.

If you get an upgrade in advance of the flight (unlikely), you'll get an email telling you so.  At the gate in most airports, the screens show the upgrade list (three letters of the last name, one letter of the first name) in order.  Another screen shows how many seats are available, which should give you somewhat of an idea of whether you'll make the upgrade at the gate or not.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 1, 2011)

I was silver elite this year with DL and rarely got upgraded.  In fact I think only three times, including this week's trip to DC and back . . . and only for three of the four segments flown.

When you buy your tickets, I think there is a place to request the upgrade if it should become available (on appropriate size aircraft).  If you are given the upgrade in advance of your flight, you will get an e-mail from DL a day (or maybe two) before the flight.  Otherwise, you go on a list which you can typically check on at the gate desk.  Some airports have an electronic board where you can track your place in line. More often than not, I was around 14 of 18 or something similar.

People check at the gate to see if "first class has checked in full" if they are close to the top of the list.  If you are deeper than the top couple, or maybe three, you can pretty much assume the upgrade is not in your future on that flight.

As previously mentioned, the free bags is very nice (two in coach, three if you do get first).  If you have the AmExp DL card, however, you would be entitled to one without DL elite status.


----------



## jkkee (Jan 2, 2011)

Maybe I'm just lucky, but I get upgraded probably half the time as silver.


----------



## cindi (Jan 2, 2011)

I am hoping, but not planning on getting upgraded.  But I would hate to miss the opportunity because of my stupidity in not knowing how to check.   

Ok, let's be kind.  It is a new year.  Because of my lack of knowledge of the system.   

I do have the Delta AMEX, but I didn't realize you could get 2 bags free with the elite status.

And truthfully, the ability to get the reserved seats when making the reservations is a huge plus to me.  That alone makes me feel like it is worth it.  

I was trying to do some reading about it on flyertalk, (some of those people are downright mean!) and I thought I read that if you have elite status your bags come off the plane first? 

I got some luggage tags in the mail from Delta that have a barcode on them, but no other identifying information.  I wonder if that is true about getting your bags first?


----------



## cindi (Jan 2, 2011)

So I am at a gate that doesn't have the electronic screen, I should check at the desk? I think I do remember seeing one of those screens in either the MSP or MCO airport once.  But if I remember right, it was in kind of a random spot.  Not directly behind the gate counter?

I have much to learn about the ins and outs and probably the little tricks that might be available.  

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 2, 2011)

Your chances of getting an upgrade depends greatly on the type of flying that you do.  If you mostly fly during popular periods, your chances of getting an upgrade are accordingly much smaller.  If you fly less popular times and flights, you chances improve.  I get upgraded maybe one flight in ten on Alaska Airline with my MVP status.

The big benefits to me from the elite status are:

1. Preferred seating, especially the ability to reserve emergency exit row seats.  

2. Early boarding.  I  don't have t worry about whether I will be able to stow a bag in the overhead bins. 

3. Free checked bags.


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Jan 2, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Your chances of getting an upgrade depends greatly on the type of flying that you do.  If you mostly fly during popular periods, your chances of getting an upgrade are accordingly much smaller.  If you fly less popular times and flights, you chances improve.  I get upgraded maybe one flight in ten on Alaska Airline with my MVP status.
> 
> The big benefits to me from the elite status are:
> 
> ...



For a Silver I would agree these are the key benefits...but there are others...

As with anything, understanding your benefits is key...that's why you're at TUG in the first place. 
Study this link to help you understand your benefits and where you stand in the pecking order:
http://www.delta.com/skymiles/about_skymiles/benefits_at_glance/index.jsp

Also, you are able to check-in online up to 24 hours in advance of your flight.  Once you are checked in, you can go back to your itinerary online and check your priority on the upgrade list (which changes as others check-in) - this will help you appreciate your likelihood of an upgrade before you get to the counter.  If you have a smart phone this can be very handy...avoid standing in line and or wasting the agent's time.  

For the most part, upgrades are handled automatically and you will receive an email notifying you...make sure your profile is accurate.  However, on some popular routes, the automatic upgrades are suspended as they hold the seats as late minute business travelers end up paying first class dollars ... e.g., the late afternoon/early evening ORD-MSP segments.  I am a Diamond and often find myself 8-10 deep on the upgrade list for these flights mid-week.  

You chances of getting an upgrade as a silver are clearly driven by the number of higher ranking medallion fliers on the same flight.  Your chances of an upgrade are significantly increased by traveling routes and/or times less frequently utilized by frequent business travelers. 

Safe travels.

bbb


----------



## cindi (Jan 2, 2011)

beach.bar.bob said:


> Once you are checked in, you can go back to your itinerary online and check your priority on the upgrade list (which changes as others check-in) - this will help you appreciate your likelihood of an upgrade before you get to the counter.  If you have a smart phone this can be very handy...avoid standing in line and or wasting the agent's time.
> 
> Safe travels.
> 
> bbb



Really handy to know.  Thanks.  And I do have a smart phone so this will be much easier on both me and the agent.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 2, 2011)

cindi said:


> I was trying to do some reading about it on flyertalk, (some of those people are downright mean!) and I thought I read that if you have elite status your bags come off the plane first?
> 
> I got some luggage tags in the mail from Delta that have a barcode on them, but no other identifying information. I wonder if that is true about getting your bags first?


Someone who flys Delta more would have to answer this for sure, but I think it's very hit and miss with Delta.  What's SUPPOSED to happen is that they tag the bag with a priority tag when you check it and those bags are supposed to get loaded onto the conveyor first at the destination.  Maybe I've just had bad luck, but Delta has been far less consistent about the actual implementation than most other airlines.  (I have elite status with AA and US Airways, too.)  Invariably, I always have at least one bag that takes a lot longer to show up.

Your luggage tag won't affect it.  That's just a tag showing your status, and presumably helping them track you down if they bag gets lost.

Another advantage is that you get an elite line to call, where the agents speak English without an accent.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 2, 2011)

Elites also get to check in through the First Class line, which is a big benefit if you fly internationally.  They also generally get extra ff ticket availibility compared to the unwashed masses, and that can be important with Delta, since surveys show its award availibility near the bottom for domestic carriers.


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Jan 2, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Someone who flys Delta more would have to answer this for sure, but I think it's very hit and miss with Delta.  What's SUPPOSED to happen is that they tag the bag with a priority tag when you check it and those bags are supposed to get loaded onto the conveyor first at the destination.  ...
> 
> Your luggage tag won't affect it.  That's just a tag showing your status, and presumably helping them track you down if they bag gets lost.



As noted when you check your bags they get a (currently yellow) "Priority" tag.  I fly a ton on Delta but seldom check bags.  Priority bags are suppose to get in first...but don't bet any money on it.  More likely at Delta hubs where Delta employees are handling the bags...less likely in destination cities (especially international) where Delta contracts with someone else.  

The tags you received in the mail have no impact on how your bag is handled.  They are marketing fluff ... suppose to make you feel special. If your bag is lost the bar code can help determine you are the owner... but would only matter if the actual luggage tag had been lost and your own bag tag with your name, etc had also been lost.  Kind of a backup to the backup. 

Safe travels. 

bbb


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 2, 2011)

My experience is that flying first class is what gets the yellow "priority" tags on checked luggage and not being silver elite.  When I've had the first class priority tags, such as this past week's trip to/from DC our bags were in fact off first or within the first five.  If however, I've not been upgraded to first, like my trip in early December to/from San Diego, my bags were just about last in both directions.  

Generally speaking, I'm just happy when my bag(s) arrive and are undamaged.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 2, 2011)

cindi said:


> I was trying to do some reading about it on flyertalk, (some of those people are downright mean!) and I thought I read that if you have elite status your bags come off the plane first?



I have found the people over at FT to be some of the most obnoxious and rude anywhere on the internet, including policital forums.  I don't know if something's lost in the (international) translation or what, but I don't enjoy going there when I really need airline specific help on an issue.

When I needed some info regarding British Airways, an airline I have never previously flown, the regulars there were so rude, some even gave me misinformation on how best to navigate the system to get what I was hoping to achieve using my miles awarded through the BA/VISA deal last year.  In that instance, the rudeness stemmed from apparent anger than their hard earned miles were cheapened by the 100k offer to Americans signing up for the BA/VISA card.

Anyway, hang in there and don't let them drive you away.  Do what you can to get the most benefit that you can and write off their arrogance and snottiness by those who chose to act that way.


----------



## cindi (Jan 8, 2011)

I got the first class upgrade on both flights to Orlando!!   

Color me happy.   

I honestly didn't have much hope for getting it, and I was already happy with getting the exit row seats.

I could get really spoiled with this.   

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 8, 2011)

cindi said:


> I got the first class upgrade on both flights to Orlando!!
> 
> Color me happy.
> 
> ...



Congratulations! Silver upgrades are pretty rare but hope springs eternal. I was Silver last year and got about a 40% success rate (10% when ATL was involved) but made Gold this year so we will see what happens.

Cheers


----------

